

Soso - We make creating websites fun again. - mrxyz
http://soso.is/

======
jdubya
Feedback:

0\. Why is it a great platform?

1\. What kind of websites can I make? Highly dynamic sites? Static pages?

2\. Any info about what is happening with the email addresses? I have no
incentive for giving you my email because you have not offered me anything of
value.

I looked at the page, it meant nothing.

It is as if you walked into a board room for a sales meeting saying "Hey! Look
at me!" and then said nothing and left everyone in awkward silence.

------
vladstudio
Here is what I did -

* opened website; * understood nothing; * closed website.

